
Amazon’s facial recognition matched 28 members of Congress to criminal mugshots - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/26/17615634/amazon-rekognition-aclu-mug-shot-congress-facial-recognition
======
lsh
Reading the article it occurs to me that "people of colour" sounds more
pleasing that "coloured people". I wonder why. Then I wondered why the article
went immediately to race politics instead of an over representation of people
of colour in the training set, or the lack of contrast in darker faces, but
then this:

> Police stopped a car, handcuffed an elderly Black woman and forced her to
> kneel at gunpoint — all because an automatic license plate reader improperly
> identified her car as a stolen vehicle.

and I forget just how messed up the US is right now. The last thing North
Americans need is their police armed with buggy facial recognition.

------
lsh
actual article: [https://www.aclu.org/blog/privacy-technology/surveillance-
te...](https://www.aclu.org/blog/privacy-technology/surveillance-
technologies/amazons-face-recognition-falsely-matched-28)

